# In Dedham, MA, 1 hive, two beekeepers



## beehive (Jan 3, 2009)

homasote can be found at home depot at least here in the western part of the state.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

What is Homasote and what would we be using it for?


----------



## beehive (Jan 3, 2009)

homasote is used for absorbing moisture on top of the hivein the winter


----------



## WroughHauser (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, Beehive -- I'll check out Home Depot tomorrow.


----------

